# September 2004 2wwers - Pt 4



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

New home

louloubabe - so sorry that you are testing neg......  (((((hugs))))). It doesn't matter whether it's your first or your fifth negative, it hurts as you are right you put your life on hold, let the drugs take over and for........ The only way that I got through it was thinking that the first go was a learning curve........... hard though ((((((hugs)))))).

Tinks - thanks for letting us know about stockportsun when you speak with her, please give her our love (((((((hugs)))))))).

Snowdrop - more bad news, sorry for you and your dh too. ((((((((hugs))))))), hope the review will give you some more options.

Alidan - welcome to the 2ww thread! and wishing you all the best with your blasts!

KathY - limbo land is not good......... (((((((hugs)))))). You don't know where you are. One good thing is that the bean is in the right place................ loads of love.

Baz - glad today at work has been easier! Now feet up!

Maria - poor you, gutted........ (((((hugs))))))).

Caz - thinking of you........

Lesley - welcome!

Sicknote, Joxxii - good luck for tomorrow.

LisaH, Dockers and Alidan if you test early - good luck too!

Love Sue
xxxxx

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept 

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Kathy - IVF - Testing 9 Sept .. repeat 16 Sept

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept 

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept 

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept 

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept 

Neona - IUI - Testing ?? 

Tracey-new - IVF - Testing - 15 Sept - 

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept - 

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept - 

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept 

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept - 

Maria C - IVF - Testing 20 Sept - 

Caz - ICSI - Testing 20 Sept

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept - 

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept

Joxxii - IVF - Testing 22 Sept

LisaH - FET - Testing 23 Sept

Dockers - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept

Alidan - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept

Lesley MB - IVF - Testing 24 Sept

Sam19 - IVF - Testing 25 Sept

Karen Worthington - IVF - Testing 27 Sept

Treen - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

LongBayGirl (Joy) - IUI - Testing 30 Sept

Debs - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

Baz - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

Moni - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

AliC - IVF - Testing 1st Oct

FionaIm - IVF - Testing 3rd Oct


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

louloubabe, Maria, stockportsun. So very saddened to hear your news.  
I agree with Sue. I saw the first one as a learning curve in the end but it still stings right there...even now while I have the hope left still for my second cycle. Don't really think it gets easier, just that our skins get a bit thicker so it looks that way to the outside world.

I had my blood HcG back today which was 41. Apparently they count a positive as over 50 so not good. However, long story short, they (eventually) said that it was still very early so not necessarily a negative and I have to have another test Thursday to see which was direction the Hcg is moving in. I've literally been through just about every single emotion known to man in the last few days and I'm starting to get worn out by the stress and lack of sleep. 

Hope everyone else is keeping their spirits and positive thoughts up.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

It is still early Caz and the only way you are truly going to know what is going on is wait till Thursday.  Yep you're going to be a tired nervous wreck by then but you've got hcg in your system it's now a case of it's GOING to go up.  Think you should start your novel now.........  you might get some writing in.......  thinking of you and good luck for Thursday.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just popping by to give big big hugs to those of you who have got a negative in the last couple of days.

Keep tight hold of your dreams - I hope one day you get the BFPs you deserve.

Love
Dee
xxx


PS - Sue, no probs about the list.  It's great to have you back!


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Morning Everyone

Loulou Maria Snowdrop and Stockportsun - Sorry to hear the bad news.  

This is my 5th ET (3rd FET) and someone asked me if it gets any easier?  I replied No it doesnt get any easier - you just learn to deal with it a bit better!!!  As you say - the skin starts to thicken a bit - However when the hormones have calmed down and things get back to normal you find a strength that makes you chomp at the bit wanting to try again!!!  No matter what the last experience was like!!  We are surely a set of Tough Birds!! 

Caz - Good Luck - Heres to the HCG rising!!!


Lots of Love to Everyone

LisaH


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Snowdrop. KathY and MariaC- sorry to hear your bad news.

Baz- hang in there at work- at least it keeps you too busy to analyze every ache and pain

Caz- fingers crossed for an hcg rise- it's hard to get a maybe when you just want a yes or no.

I have got a stinking cold that developed overnight. Am convincing myself this is a bad sign, though DH is more pragmatic- "it's just a cold, nothing to do with pg or not". ET was last Friday. 

Treen


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Sending everyone who didn't get the result they wanted a big hug. I am truly sorry  

For everyone else who is still waiting for "the day" and is having niggles, twinges, paranoid thoughts, repeat after me.............................................

I must think POSITIVELY...........................
this IS going to work...............................
I am NOT paranoid of twinges and niggles................
I WILL last without doing a test before my test date...
I WILL NOT get paranoid everytime I go to the loo.....
The embies WILL stick..........
They WILL NOT drop out.................

......................repeat this 10 times and you'll be fine.

I'm going back to my padded cell now    

Ali xx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

A  GREAT BIG HUG to all of you who have had a negative cycle.
                      

Wishing you happiness for the future and don't worry it will happen.

   

and a big   for all of you who have had a positive result all the best for the future!!!!

love 

Bev


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Ali- Thanks for the mantra     

Treen


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Snowdrop, so sorry yours was not to be this time.  

treen, don't fret about the cold. I had the sniffles last week and...er...I don't think it's done too much harm. 

AliC, you're little mantra made me laugh! Thanks for the cheering up. I think I'll be joining you in that padded cell some time soon.

No news from me yet, just popping in to wish everyone testing today and tomorrow the very best of luck.
Anyone testing after that...resist the temptation to test early. Really isn't worth it!


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just thought I would pop in.  I have been to the hossie to give my blood sample this morning.  I havent done a HPT at all (I did this first time and vowed never again!!!).  I now have the day off work to stew!!! 

I have a little plan in my head - I know its silly but I will tell you:-

Like most girls when I was younger I thought about who I would marry what my dress would be like and where we would live and about children.

I have done marriage but soon after starting on IVF I realised that I would never be able to do that thing where you do a HPT and then coyly wind my DH up and anounce to him that I was pregnant!!! 

So I have just got back from the shops with supplies for any eventuality!! 

I have a packet of lemon buns - if it is positive I will literally put a bun in the oven and leave a note on the kitchen table for him to have a look (he is at work at the mo and doesnt want to know till he gets home).  


I will be able to celebrate by eating the buns!!!! 

If it is negative, I can still eat the buns - ALL of them this afternoon before DH gets home.  Plus I have a bottle of wine, a packet of 10 cigs   and a packet of Always Ultra!!!

One way or the other we will be ok!!!

I am going for now - will post again to let you know whether the wine and cigs are still intact or not (If I am sober enough to type that is!!!)

Love

LisaH


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Lisa,

Sounds like an excellent plan...very funny with the buns in the oven  

Loads and loads of luck to you! Lets hope you really do have a bun in the oven soon!!!

love
maxbabe
xxx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

I have just joined the 2ww... :-  et yesterday.I have been reading this site since i started ( first ivf) and it has kept me sane.
I have high fsh and responded poorly to stims so am in a state of shock that i have got to this point.
Waves of panic and then extreme calm are washing over me so I've been siting trying to work out how to join in.After a few glitches hopefully it's working and you can actually read my blurb.
I have had bad stomach cramps since before ec so am trying to stay calm re af ssymptoms
Also I'm a bit scared to move.Luckily not working just now as work freelance but think I may go crazy over the next 13 days.
your all great on here I'm so lucky to have found this site.


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya Lisa

You must be so anxious, nervous and excited all at once!!! I can't imagine how you must be feeling!!! I've got everything crossed that you get a BFP  . Also, congrats on not doing a sneeky test at home, that in itself is an achievement!!! Absolutely love the idea of the buns!
Liza, good luck for the next 2 weeks. I had my et last Friday and I have been driven insane too with all the niggles. Luckily today I am not having any (still don't know whether that is good or bad?).

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Ali xxxx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Liza - welcome to the 2ww!  I'm a little ahead of you, I had ET on the 17th and I test on the 29th.
My fsh is ok but like you, it's my first cycle (ISCI) and I didn't have a brilliant response (4 eggs, 3 good enough for isci and 2 fertilised) - so I can't believe I got to the 2ww too.  I also got stomach cramps during stimming (could hardly walk  ) but can't remember what I was given for that.  After EC, and especially after ET,  I again got stomach cramps (apparently common response to cyclogest) and my clinic prescribed ritodrine - it has worked wonders!  
Hope this helps!

Ali - I have been repeating after you, so I'll be joining you in the padded cell!  

LisaH - brilliant plan!!!  

Love and good luck to all,
Moni xxx


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

go lisa go

cant believe you havnt tested early. you must be a saint
good luck any way. love the buns idea. should have thought of that myself 

welcome liza

heres some  for you 

and to everyone else , chins up think positive (says the eternal pessimist)


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi girls!!

LisaH - how funny!!!    fingers crossed that *** packet is still in tact by the end of the day!!!

Love Church!!!

P.S  Welcome Liza  and lots of    thoughts to everyone else!!!


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

HI All

Just popped in to wish you all lots of luck with your tests and hope that you are coping with the insanity of the 2WW !!!

I just want to send a big HUG to everyone

Clare


----------



## alidan (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh God this is torture.

Had my bloodtest today and it had come back borderline with levels of only 33.  This is apparently half of what it should be.

I have to be retested on day 5 but she didn;t sound hopeful, and said it might be ectopic.  Great. 

I have had two positive first response tests but apparently these count for nothing.

Is there any hope do you think??

Allie.


----------



## Baz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post as I am supposed to be working  .

Well I am having no signs at all yet, I don't know if this is a bad thing, I'm trying not to look into too much.

Alidan, be  , it could still be ok, fingers crossed for you.

Lisa, I have my fingers crossed for you, 
.

Hello to all the new 2ww, welcome to the thread.

I hope everyone else is getting through the 2ww,  .

Lots of  .

Baz


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just got my call - it was only a reading of 9!!  Bummer!!! 

So the cigs and the wine are open  - the buns are out of the oven - soon to be down my gullet!!

I have been here too many times before.  I am not crying - just not looking forward to seeing the look on poor DH's face 

I cannot work out why although I get straight negs on fresh embies after EC I have always got readings from frosties but never good enough??  I know frosties are never as good as fresh but it seems I am always teetering on the brink but never quite there??  Maybe this is a sign to keep trying?? 

I am sure we will fork out for another go (NHS is over now).  Just need some breathing space.

I still say this site is a Godsend to keep the sanity.

I now have to   me and DH!!

Will probably move to the in betweenies board again.

Glad you liked the buns in the oven idea - great for girls like us who cannot announce to all and sundry as a great surprise isn't it?  I hope someone else gets to use the idea soon.  I will keep it up my sleeve for the time being 

Love LisaH


----------



## carenb (Jun 25, 2004)

lisa,
I'm so sorry to hear your news, it's so unfair.  I test on sunday for the 6th time, this wait is killing me.  It's hard to see any light at what seems like a never ending tunnel.  i really don't know what to say to you to make you feel any better. sometimes words just are'nt enough.


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya Lisa

I am so so sorry about your result   I was really hoping that it would be a positive. 
You and DH should spend some time now pampering eachother and eating lots of buns and drinking lots of wine!
Can't offer any advice on the embies or frosties though as I'm a novice to all this!!

Take care, sending you a big hug  

Ali x


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hi 

I am still here!!!

carenb and AliC - Thanks for the replies!!!  So soon too!!!  Wow this internet thing surely is a great invention!!!  (Almost as good as IVF!!  Only without the drugs!!! )

Actually now that I know the worst I am quite looking forward to no morning injections and remembering to take the tablets.  Its funny but the last few days are really the hardest.  If its going to be a neg you just want it over with!!!

I think I have hardened up (hope not too much!!) - but I can go about living for a bit without worrying!!!  That to me is quite liberating (I just hope DH sees it that way? 

Thanks again!!!

LisaH


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Girls
Can I ask how many days you all have to take the cyclogest pessaries for after egg collection? I have 400mg ones and am taking them morning and night. I seem to have enough to last until 11 days after egg collection, would this be right?
Thanks for your help
Fiona


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

HI,
Can I join the 2WW. I am over from the aug/sept cycle buddies so I recognise a few names. 

LisaH - I have posted for you on cycle buddies. Sorry to hear your news sweetheart.

FionaIm - the pessaries have to be taken until your pregnancy test. They are to support the womb lining. Mostly this is 14 days from EC so you may need to contact clinic for some more.

I had EC early due to OHSS on Sun 19th and ET yesterday. My treatment was ICSI.I got 22 eggs. We put 10 to IVF, none of which fertilised and 12 to ICSI 10 of which fertilised. We have 4 frosties and the rest went on to develop. I had one 7 cell and one 8 cell put back in but both were fragmented (not good news but not necessarily a disaster)

I am testing on 3/10/04. 

This time round has been physically hard as post EC one of the cysts continued to bleed and this blood and the fluid from OHSS collected under my diaphragm causing alot of pain, difficulty breathing and generally feeling terrible. I felt pressured by the post op nurses to come home (they said it was just wind) and when I did I collapsed and passed out. DH called 999 and I was admitted to our local hospital. Discharged just in time for ET. 

I am still feeling rotten with nausea and abdo pains whilst the fluid and blood reabsorbes itself but at least this afternoon for the first time I am able to sit up for more than a few minutes and I no longer have any problems breathing.

What we go through to have babies!


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Gang,

LisaH so sorry to hear about your BFN, it is so hard when you plan how you want to tell people your good news, you get the phone call and theres nothing to tell.  I got my BFN on Tuesday as each day goes by I seem to feeling worse mind the old witch turned up today and I am absolutely covered in spots which look lovely.

Fiona you must carry on your cyclogest twice daily until your blood test, if you get a BFP you will need to carry on twice daily until 11 weeks of your pregnancy. So you need another packet to keep you going.

Good luck girls

Kerri xx


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi all,

I went into leeds yesterday for my blood test. I rang when I got home for the results. 
Big Fat Negative. 

We were both absolutely gutted, even though we knew the odds. We both feel awful and exhausted. Even though we are lucky to have my DD, and each other. I had to go into work today, and was ok until a colleague asked how I was....

Feeling a bit better this evening, but it keeps coming back..the feeling of utter dispair! We will make an appointment to see them soon, to discuss whatever gets discussed at these things, and hopefully have another go when we've rustled up another £3000!

I am sorry about the other BFNs. Kerri my complexion is awful! Loads of little spots on my forehead. Hope you start to feel better soon.
How dreadful it all is..

Love to all,

joanna xx

My mum is a homeopath and she said Ignatia is a good remedy for grief.

So is red wine white wine champagne coffee burgers prawns brie ...........


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hi Girls

Country Girl - How can the nurses be so horrible!!!  Maybe when the time is right you may feel up to complaining.  They should have more awareness of what you have been thru!!!  Just for now tho look after yourself!!   I have posted to you on Angels and Sweethearts.

Fiona - you may need more pessaries!!! Maybe talk to the hossie.

Snowdrop - Luckily my spots are on my back which now that Summer is over doesnt really bother me!!! But I am not looking forward to   showing up!!

Joxxii - Aaawwww!!  I thought one of us would have done it!!! I notice you are a Leeds Girl.  I used to be Clarendon but got moved to Jimmys.  My little appointments are at Halifax - only Jimmys for EC and ET.

I am going to work tomorrow.  Hope I will be OK.  

Great that your Mum is a Homeopath.  I have never heard of Ignatia but am quite well aquainted with Red Wine, White Wine and would like to get to know Champagne Better!!!! 

Are you going to move to the in betweenies board What do you think is best to do now

Love

LisaH


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Lisa, Joxxii, so sorry your news wasn't good this time. 
 and alcohol (lots of it) are in order me thinks.

Welcome Liza.

Hope you're felling better soon country girl. OHSS isn't nice is it?

I got confirmation of a BFP yesterday. MY HcG leveles have tripled since Monday. So relieved. It's worth it all in the end.
Wishing everyone else still to test the very best of luck and positive thoughts 



alidan said:


> Oh God this is torture.
> 
> Had my bloodtest today and it had come back borderline with levels of only 33. This is apparently half of what it should be.
> 
> ...


Yes! Where there's HcG there's always hope. My levels were 41 on Monday, so not much higher than yours. Now they've tripled. I'd convinced myself it wasn't to be this time and, Of course, the clinic are not going to build your hopes up just in case, but hang in there. Expect the worst but hope for the best. It's all you can do. Good luck.


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Congratulations Caz,

  

I am so pleased for you - it all means so much more when there are a few positives along the way!!! 

Well done!

joxxii xx


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya everyone

Congrats Caz, so pleased that things have worked out for you  

Joxxii I am so sorry for your news.

Fiona, at my clinic I was told to do the Cyclogest twice daily from ec until Wednesday just gone and then just once a day thereafter until I test which will be the 1st Oct. If I get a positive then I need to carry on for 10 weeks. Hope this helps.

Hope everyone else is doing well

Ali xx


----------



## Dockers (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Girls - well it was a BFN for me too. So sorry to hear about Joanne, LisaH, Karen. One other girl who was testing yesterday from my clinic (ARGC) got a BFP so that can give us all hope.  It's such a rollercoaster and a real strain as it just completely takes over your whole life. Am desperate for a bit of normality!!  We've got some nice holidays planned over the next few months so may rest it for a while and re-adjust and go for it again in January.

LisaH - have you had an immunology test? I'm not sure if your clinic does these but it can help for some women.

Hugs to all and onwards and upwards

Dockers xxx


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Joxxii, Karen and Dockers -So sorry to hear your news, i will be joining you when i get tested tommorrow im sure its over for me too  
   congrats to Caz have a great 9 mnths!!!!!
                          Love and hugs to everyone
                                          Sam xxxx


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello girls,

Liza- hello and welcome to the 2ww. We are all going slowly mad here, but the support helps

Joxxi, Dockers and LisaH- so sorry to hear re BFNs. You are strong women and will get through this somehow. Just take it easy and spend some time with DP/ DH. Am sending hugs and virtual chocolate (keeping the real stuff for myself! )

Moni- I only got 2 fertilized eggs and felt quite disappointed afteer all the talk of 18 or 20 eggs. But we only need one...

AliDan- don't know if it's all over but listen to Caz's advice and don't give up yet.

Caz- congratulations?? It was worth the wait!

Treen


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

So sorry to hear about the BFN's.  Hope you're all taking time to look after yourselves. 


As for me, I've still got 5 days to wait.  I've been doing really well, very positive, saying it has worked - until last night.  I just broke down and cried and cried.     I have no symptoms at all except for sore boobs, which is definitely due to the cyclogest.  I know this as I started cyclogest after ec and the discomfort started 2 days after that.
It is so difficult being positive now.  Not at work at the moment, so I've probably got too much time on my hands.  Watching 'Discovery Health' with all the baby programmes probably doesn't help either!

Caz - excellent news!!    

Good luck and positive vibes to everybody (including myself!!!)    

Love 
Moni xxx


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi 
Thanks for your messages about the pessaries. I called the hosp and I have to do them for 12 days after ec then none for next 6 days until i test. I suppose all hospitals are a little different.
You are all making me nervous with your stories of testing!
Thanks again
Fiona


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hi Girls
Hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm on day 2 of 2ww - feels like an eternity already - but you know that!  

I'm very sorry to hear about the BFN's. Sometimes I wonder how we find the strength to go again, but the ultimate goal is worth the heartache. Love to you all. xx

Caz - again my Lister friend - Well Done! Has it sunk in yet? What can you tell us about symptoms?

My boobs are bigger (as per normal pre AF)...but they're not sore. I'm worried about that. I am constantly prodding & squeezing trying to make them hurt! Not healthy but entertaining for DH who's keeping me company this week!  

What I hate is the fact that I get so excited it will work and then have to bring myself back down to the ground and 'have a word'! I asked the doc who did my EC & ET if there was any advice for the 2ww and she said 'pray hard' ! Hmmm. 

DH's surgeon (TESE) rang yesterday to see how he was and whether we reached ET  - how nice is that. We love him cos DH is in so much less pain this time.

Anyway, enough of me! Thank heavens for this site as an outlet for my crazy 2ww thoughts  

Love to you all. Txx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Tiff
I had my et on wed at the lister so we've got the same time scale.I don't feel any thing either.I was sore and bloated after ec but now feel fine.I'm also not working but dp away this week so have too much time to obsess.
Sounds like we have the same doctor as I had the exact same advice "pray hard". I was hoping for something a bit more practical like, don't eat bananas or some thing equally obscure  I,ve always had the mantra of "don't wish your life away as every moment is precious" ......But I sure wish 6th oct comes around soon.
To everyone on this site I think it's important to let all our emotions out positive and negative as letting them build up inside just puts us under even more stress.
Don't know what I'd have been like if I hadn't found this fab site as our emotions can only be truly understood by those experiencing the same.
Positive vibes to you all.


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi waiters,

         
Some positive thoughts for everyone.

Joxii - sorry to hear you got a BFN. Hope you can cope ok. 

Dockers - sorry to hear your news too. Enjoy your holiday and drink lots of alchol, eat pate and soft cheese until it is coming out of your ears. Good luck for Jan. 

Moni - I am hoping your boobs are due to a BFP rather than progesterone, they could well be. I have managed to resist the temptation of the baby programmes by watching DVDs. Have decided to wait and if I get BFP will watch then, otherwise too upsetting.

Tiff - hello. Hope your boobs are not black and blue. With my first ICSI I got a BFP initially and had no symptoms at all, not even sore boobs.

Liza- hello. Enjoy your week off this week, hope you can find things to keep occupied. I find spending time on this site keeps me busy. It is such a fab site.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Congratulations Caz, finally a smile on my miserable face.   

Take care 

Kerri


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Dockers,

Just read your news - sorry. 
Have you made an appointment for a review yet? I was trying to phone at school today, but it's not the sort of conversation you can easily have in the secretary's office...and I was busy. So it will have to wait til next week..I am feeling a bit better today, although i texted my 3 friends (all 3 are pg, can you believe it?!) to let them know about our BFN and one replied with such a lovely supportive message i started all over again!  but only for a minute or 2!)

Lisa - not sure what I am going to do now. I'm not sure I'm very good company at the moment. I might join the inbetweenies thread for a while.And while I don't want to undo any of the good work 've done for the last 3 months or so in terms of healthy eating and drinking, I certainly intend to get a bit drunk. This weekend.
Robbie Williams is on the telly tonight, which always makes me cheery, cos he's my favourite pop star!  But I am going to try and keep me and DH in good form ie seeds, smoothies, brown rice    & other organic brown stuff!! 

Snowdrop - have you got any ideas? Hope you're ok. 



Love joanna x


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hi Girls
Gosh Liza  - we sound very similar, I have high FSH too - and a poor response to stims, I spent every other day at the hospital last week for scans before they decided to go to EC. Still, less of that, I made it to ET! How many amps of menopure were you on? (or were you on another drug?).

Thanks for the advice about lack of symptoms Country Girl. 
Joanna - sorry to hear about your result.   I know how you feel, two of my best mates have had babies recently and the third is due in Dec.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and I hope my embies like Pizza cos we just pigged out at Pizza Express! First time I've left the house since ET! 

Lots of love and good to meet you.
Tiff xx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Tiff
I think because this is my first IVF i was on Gonal F but after no responce they put me on top dose of 450.
There was a point when doc said that next time they would use a different drug so doc was obviously pretty doubtfull of success.But I eventually got 5 follicles 4 eggs and 3 fertilized.Pretty good considering.
I am trying hard to be normal but very difficult when normal would be gym/tennis/dinner and fine wine  haven't done the last one for what feels like years  
My dp is back tomorrow he went away tue (bad timing work wise) so have kept myself occupied on here mostly.Thanks for reply
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

AliC - love the "mantra"!

Lisa - so sorry that you had to eat the buns........  (((((((((hugs)))))).

Snowdrop, Joxxii, Dockers - sorry you are in the same boat as Lisa ((((hugs)))).

Liza - welcome to the 2ww! Congrats on making it so far!

countrygirl - welcome to you too! Good luck.

alidan - really hope that those levels rise ((((hugs))))).

Caz - really chuffed that those levels have TRIPLED for you! Many congrats! 

Tiff - nice to see you over here too!

KathY - how you doing?

Good luck to you all.

Love Sue
xxxxx

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept 

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Kathy - IVF - Testing 9 Sept .. repeat 16 Sept

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept 

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept 

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept 

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept 

Neona - IUI - Testing ?? 

Tracey-new - IVF - Testing - 15 Sept - 

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept - 

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept - 

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept 

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept - 

Maria C - IVF - Testing 20 Sept - 

Caz - ICSI - Testing 20 Sept - 

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept - 

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept - 

Joxxii - IVF - Testing 22 Sept - 

LisaH - FET - Testing 23 Sept - 

Dockers - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept - 

Alidan - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept

Lesley MB - IVF - Testing 24 Sept

Sam19 - IVF - Testing 25 Sept - 

Karen Worthington - IVF - Testing 27 Sept

Treen - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

LongBayGirl (Joy) - IUI - Testing 30 Sept

Debs - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

Baz - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

Moni - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

AliC - IVF - Testing 1st Oct

FionaIm - IVF - Testing 3rd Oct

Countrygirl - ICSI - Testing 3rd Oct

Liza - IVF - Testing 6th Oct

Tiff - ICSI - Testing 6th Oct


----------



## Baz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi All,

Joxxii, Lisa & Dockers, I'm so sorry to hear about your results, you and your dh's/ dp's should really pamper yourselves this weekend and have lots of naughty things, Take care.

Caz, Congratulations on the  , you got there in the end.

Liza & Tiff,   welcome to the 2ww, hope it doesn't go too slow for you, .

Countygirl, sorry to hear about the OHSS, I hope your feeling better now, take things easy and  .

Moni, I'm feeling the same way as you, I too have no symptoms except for sore boobs, I'm trying to be positive but its hard when you have so much time on your hands, work has really helped as I've been too busy to think about it, but as soon as I got home at 3.00pm my mind goes into overdrive.

I finished worked yesterday for a weeks holiday, DH finishes on Tuesday, so I am going to have to keep myself occupied some how, I will probably come on here quite abit, it certainly has been a god send.

We test on Wednesday at 9.00am, so we have decided to go to our friends caravan on the East coast of Yorkshire until Saturday, we will ring in for results from there.

 to everyone else.

I hope everyone has a good weekend.

Take Care


Baz


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi girls,
          I had a bfn this morning   and feel deflated now.I am being referred for a hysteroscopy? to check my uterus for growths etc so tx will be in the new year now . After 3 ivf attempts i wonder whether it will ever happen now, am going away with dp to lick our wounds and to have a rest
                        Good luck to everyone on 2ww hope all your dreams come true sending lots of     
                                Luv Sam xxxxxxx


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

So sorry Sam  

Look after each other.

joanna xx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear your sad news Sam. Going away sounds like a good plan. All the best to you and DH.   Love Tiff x


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

http://www.the-burrow.freeserve.co.uk/personal/infertility/symptoms.html

OK, I admit it, I've been on the web for much of the day trying to find out more about what may or may not be going on 'down there'!  

I found the above link, which is a lovely story and a helpful reminder that you CANNOT read into how you are feeling during the 2ww.

Lots of love to you all.
Tiff xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

You may wonder why this new name is suddenly appearing, but I've been un-registered and watching your board for last month.

I had IVF and had an 18 day wait post transfer, I watched the messages everyday, looking for answers to my every twinge and pain, and other symptoms.  

Without knowing me you've all been a great support, and I couldn't have got through it without you!

I tested on 23rd and got a BFP!!!!  

I still can't believe it!!!  I've tested so many times before and never seen a pink line!!!

Anyway, fingers crossed to all you who are still waiting to test, and thanks so much for posting over the last few weeks, you've kept me sane, whilst I read all your posts in silence.

Take Care!


History - Age 30, DH 38, ttc nearly 3 years, Endometriosis found last year, Clomid for 9 months then just had 1st IVF.


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya everyone

Hope you are all ok.

Sam, I am so sorry for your news   I'm sure that one day it will happen for you. Life can be so cruel sometimes. Sending you a big hug  

Hiya Golden, Congratulations to you and I'm glad that you feel that you have gained support from this site. I know I have and I haven't been using it for very long.

Tiff, that webpage does make you realise that you just can't look for clues in your symptoms.

Baz, good luck to you for your test on Wednesday!

I've still got everything crossed for everyone!!

Ali xx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Sam - so sorry to hear your news.    
You and DP take care and look after yourselves.


Love
Moni xxx


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for all your thoughts, everyone has been great, even my family have said that one day it WILL work!!!! I will be back on the treadmill next year  
                            Good luck and lots of love 
                                          Sam xxxxxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello to everyone haven't posted for a while.

Sorry to hear about all the BFN'S   
But congratulations to the BFP's this month  

Clinic confirmed  our BFN yesterday, so i will be leaving you all for a while. 
We have yet to decide wether to try a 5th iui, go straight to IVF or decide to take a break.

So i'll pop in from time to time to catch up with you all but all the love and luck in the world to everyone still on their 2ww!!   

Luv JU
Sicknote


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah Dockers, sicknote and Sam. So very sorry your news was not as you'd hoped. Dockers and Sam, glad you are both able to get away for a bit. I think it's an excellent  idea to take some time to recuperate and rebuild and keep positive thoughts. 

Well done golden! Congrats on your BFP.

Thanks for all your lovely congrats for me ladies. I got quite emotional reading this thread. No tiff, it hasn't really sunk in yet. I had to do another hpt today just to remind myself it's really true.
As for symptoms, well I don't think you can read too much into anything. I had huge tender boobs during the first week of my 2ww which disappeared at the start of the second week (convincing me it was over). I was also quite fatigued and felt sick a lot. Again this all disappeared. Then I had a little spotting, some cramping and then I got my positive. Since then I've not had any spotting or sore boobs or anything really. Still feel really tired but that's lack of sleep more than anything else. I've been a bit crampy today and ultra emotional. Really tearing up at thr stupidest little thing. 
Oh, one other thing. Since I started my 2ww my sense of smell has gone silly. Everything smells so much stronger. What's that all about then?
None of this, of course, is of any help whatsoever as I'm sure everyone feels totally different.


----------



## alidan (Jan 16, 2004)

Congrats to Caz and others with a BFP and hugs to those with negatives.

I did an HPT today ( too see whether my levels had got stronger since my reading of 33 on Thursday) and it came back totally negative so I think we can safely assums that I've had a very early miscarriage/biochemical pregnancy.

Feel numb really - thought we had a realy good chance of pregnancy with 2 blastocysts and a thick lining.  Don't know what else we could have done:  the fertility "problem" is a sperm problem ad I foolishly thought that we would be home and dry if we got to embryo transfer.  Ah well.  

Back to square one I guess, with a lighter wallet. Think I will stop the pessaries now - there seems to be no point and I just want my period now so we can start trying again.

Allie.


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Ladies,
            I want to thank you all for your kind words, this site has made a lot of difference to me. I will probably leave you all for a while, go for a break and come back more determined than ever. I am sorry for all those that got bfns and congrats to those who have little ones on the way  
                      Take care and keep positive
                                    Lots of love Sam xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Golden - lovely news on your first post on FF! Congrats!!!

Sicknote - sorry you got confirmation of the IUI not working...... ((((hugs))))))))

Caz - smelling differently is normal! 

Alidan - sorry to hear that the pee stick is showing neg, I would suggest continuing with the pessaries until you get confirmation from the clinic. (((((((hugs)))))))).

Sam - take care of yourself.

Love to you all and good luck to those who are due to test!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept 

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Kathy - IVF - Testing 9 Sept .. repeat 16 Sept

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept 

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept 

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept 

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept 

Neona - IUI - Testing ?? 

Tracey-new - IVF - Testing - 15 Sept - 

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept - 

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept - 

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept 

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept - 

Maria C - IVF - Testing 20 Sept - 

Caz - ICSI - Testing 20 Sept - 

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept - 

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept - 

Joxxii - IVF - Testing 22 Sept - 

LisaH - FET - Testing 23 Sept - 

Dockers - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept - 

Golden - IVF - Testing 23 Sept - 

Alidan - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept

Lesley MB - IVF - Testing 24 Sept

Sam19 - IVF - Testing 25 Sept - 

Karen Worthington - IVF - Testing 27 Sept

Treen - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

LongBayGirl (Joy) - IUI - Testing 30 Sept

Debs - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

Baz - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

Moni - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

AliC - IVF - Testing 1st Oct

FionaIm - IVF - Testing 3rd Oct

Countrygirl - ICSI - Testing 3rd Oct

Liza - IVF - Testing 6th Oct

Tiff - ICSI - Testing 6th Oct

Bagpuss04 - FET IVF - Testing 6th Oct


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi all- Just like Golden I have been a lurker for the last week or so!!! Just wanted to say good luck to Karen for tomorrow- have been following your Tummy pains thread!!!!

I had FET on Thursday so am right at the begining of this long 2WW- I had been so convinced that I would not obsess this time, but here I go again- watching for every twinge and knicker checking like no ones business for implantation bleeding!!!!!! I think I have lost it already!!!! How will I make it through to 6.10.04!!!!!!

Anyway, wishing you all lots of luck (especially Karen after her recent rollercoaster)

Puss
xxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

wishing Karen all the best for testing tomorrow have all crossed for u hun   

goodluck to all girls testing   

to all the girls who got negitives im sorry   thinking of you 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Morning Girls!!

Sorry to hear about all the BFN's -  

Congratulations to those who made it!!!

Just thought I would pop in to say   as I am going AWOL for a bit to give my mind a rest from all this!!!  I am sure you will see me around at a later date when we get going again!!!

I am going to get back on the health kick again (not too religiously at the mo) - I will still have a few drinks but I am going to knock th cigs on the head quickly before I get hooked again!!

I am going to get bit more exercise again (have been really lazy over the last few weeks)  been for a walk in the fresh air for 20 mins this morning  and there is plenty to do in the garden!!!

Thanks for the support and kind words!!

Love

LisaH


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

LisaH

Enjoy your time out hun   and look forward to seeing you back on here real soon



Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

HEY PUSS!!!

Great to see you on the 2ww.....fingers crossed this is the one!!!!!!

loads of love and luck

maxbabe
xxxx


----------



## Baz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Sam, Sicknote, Alidan, sorry to hear about the negatives  .

Golden,   on the positive.

Karen,   with the test today.

Well I had abit of a crappy weekend worrying about aches and pains.
I'm not sure if its the pessaries causing it, I had lower abdominal pain which has eased off and I also had and still have a throbbing sensation internally down below, I am trying to be as positive as possible but I can't help but think the worse  .

Thats my moan today, I am going to try and keep my mind as occupied as possible this afternoon by watching dvd's and keeping my feet up.

Take Care 

Baz


----------



## linner (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi everyone

Bad news for me too! I tested negative on Friday, we are absolutely devastated!!! if one more person tells me "you've got plenty of time" or "perhaps your trying to hard" i think I'll scream!! 
i am so scared as the money is running out, and what if we are not successful?
Sorry to moan! but its so hard as most people just don't/can't understand what we are all going though.
Lots of hugs to everyone who is in the same boat 
Linner


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Linner

So sorry to here of your BFN.   Nothing we can say can make you feel better, but I hope you find the strength (and the money ) to have another try in the near future.... 

big hugs 
Marie


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Just popped back in, thought i'd check on everyone.
Sorry to all of those who got a BFN     
There seem to be a lot of us lately, maybe i'll see some of you on the negative result board. Hope you all have the strength to keep on trying.

CONGRATS to all the BFP's this month, sorry to not be joining you, hope to join that club in the future.

Luv
Sicknote


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello all,

Have just popped in to say toodle pip for a while.  Me and DP are gonna have some time out and have a real good think about what we want to do.  At the moment I really don't think I can face another cycle of IVF, too fragile both physically and mentally.  What with a miscarriage and a failure its starting to get a bit too much.  Anyway I hope and pray for us all that one day, not only will we have infertility in common, we shall also share the joys of motherhood.

Take care all and bye for now.

Kerri xx


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Sam, Sicknote, alidan and linner- so sorry about your bad news. People not going through this can't understand, but don't shut them out. Hope things work out for the future

Golden- Congratulations!!!!! Glad to know we've been a support!

Bagpuss- hello and welcome. 2 weeks sure is a long time

I test tomorrow. The August Angels and September Sweethearts have been keeping me on the straight and narrow i.e instructing me not to buy those lovely HPTs in Tescos, just sitting there waiting to tempt me. Will wait for hospital test tomorrow. Waiting not one of my strong points...
If BFN, not sure what I will do (apart from  getting drunk, that is). Don't feel I could face another cycle, but not ready to give up yet

Good luck to everyone testing today and soon

Treen


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Good luck Treen,


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just another quick note to say   to all of you who have a   result.  Not be long before  

A great big    to all of you who had a bfn here is some     for all of you for your next attempts.....never give up hope!!!

Love 

Bev


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just to let you know, I got a low positive today, don't know levels as DH took the call.  Need to double up on cyclogest from today and heparin (from Friday , if I get that far).  Having minor cramping, but no bleeding - having a repeat blood test on Friday, so we'll know more then.  

Best wishes to all,
Love
Moni xxx


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Cautious congratulations Moni!!!! Good luck for Friday. I test tomorrow and have been having stomach cramps this evening- am panicking already!

Treen


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks countrygirl. Every positive vibe helps...

Treen


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck treen for you test today.

where about is the north east you from hun as im moving back to stockton on tees next yr!(dh is a northern boy!!!)

Love

Mez
xxxxxxx


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyone know how Treen got on.....?

Moni - hope the result is still the same xxx


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello all, just a quick post

I got a negative and haven't stopped crying yet. Am going out to get fit at rosemary conley class, then if able to stop crying, out for a meal and LOTS of wine with DH. Will eat lots of blue cheese and pate for you all. It just seems real now after all the pretending it might actually work. Don't know if can cope with the ups and downs of another go, but next appontment will be 6-8 weeks, so plenty of time to think about it. Will keep with the Aug and Sept waiters til the bitter end! 

Mez- am in durham but treatment at newcastle.

Good luck to rest of waiters

Treen


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Bad luck Treen...



Look after yourself.

joxxii xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Treen - really sorry that you got a negative (((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))).

Moni - good luck for your retest of levels tomorrow 

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept 

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Kathy - IVF - Testing 9 Sept .. repeat 16 Sept

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept 

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept 

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept 

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept 

Neona - IUI - Testing ?? 

Tracey-new - IVF - Testing - 15 Sept - 

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept - 

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept - 

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept 

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept - 

Maria C - IVF - Testing 20 Sept - 

Caz - ICSI - Testing 20 Sept - 

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept - 

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept - 

Joxxii - IVF - Testing 22 Sept - 

LisaH - FET - Testing 23 Sept - 

Dockers - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept - 

Golden - IVF - Testing 23 Sept - 

Alidan - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept

Lesley MB - IVF - Testing 24 Sept

Sam19 - IVF - Testing 25 Sept - 

Linner - FET ICSI - Testing 25 Sept - 

Karen Worthington - IVF - Testing 27 Sept

Baz - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

Moni - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

Treen - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept - 

LongBayGirl (Joy) - IUI - Testing 30 Sept

Debs - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept -


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Treen,  

So so sorry to hear your result. Cry as much as you need to but DONT give up. You would have to be pretty lucky to get it right on your first go. Our clinic said expect it to take a few goes to get it right. Lots of people take more than one go. 
Have abit of a break now and get it out of your system but I'm sure you will be a mummy soon.


----------



## Baz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi All,

It's also all over for me too, I got a negative on Wednesday .

We have been away for the last couple of days just to be on our own and let it all sink in.

I now have to put a brave face on as I'm going to see me parents this afternoon and my in-laws tomorrow.

We are going to have a couple of months rest and start again after Christmas, it all sounds so daunting at the moment.

A big thankyou to everyone for their support, I will probably go on the in-between treatment when I feel up to it.

Take care

Baz


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Baz,

Sorry to hear your bad news.
Look after yourself and your dh

Have you made your appointment to see the hospital yet?
I am going in in 2 weeks.

I don't know what they will say..

We are going to have another go after Christmas.

Lots of love,
joxxii


----------



## Baz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Joxxii,

No I haven't made the appointment as yet, I'm going to give the hospital a call tomorrow.

I also don't know what they are going to say, surely there can't be a specific reason why the treatment didn't work, I will just have to wait and see.

If we are both looking to start the treatment after christmas, we could be cycling together again lets hope this could be lucky for both of us.

Take care

Baz


----------

